# Atmail coding whilst driving around OZ



## johnblue (Dec 21, 2009)

This is surely old news to some, but I was surfing for other webmail interfaces besides Squirrelmail and Roundcube and ran across Atmail.

Check it out ... they fitted a Land Rover with 60W solar cell and started coding on the road!



http://atmail.com/blog/category/mobile-office/

and here is the BSD port:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/mail/atmail/


----------

